
Former eBay security director arrested for harassing journalist with cockroaches - caution
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/15/21291666/ebay-employees-arrested-journalist-harassment
======
bdcravens
More discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23529035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23529035)

~~~
dang
Comments merged thither. Thanks!

